# i got halos now.... but...



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

I got hte halos now.... but there is a problem...

first, the radiator guard / grill support brackets have to come off....

secondly, my mister mother fucking perfect father has a vacation.. and he sits his lazy ass at home, so i cant do it.. because he sits there watching me unscrew each bolt, and calls me a dumbass, because and i quote "If you do anything to your car, you wont pass inspection. it has to stay just like factory.... Before you get the inspection done, you better take out your radio too" so yea.. as you are all saying "damn that sux" yes.. yes it does.. Well ill update everyone to let them know what the other bugs are... 

well hell, i might as well post some questions and answers stuff on here... about the halos'.

do they fit 95-97.. Yes, perfectly, exept the minor removal of the grill supports, adn radiator guard. 

are the wirings extremly confusing. YeS!!!!!!!! VERY!!!!!!!!!!.. i still havent gotten to read to understand it yet... there are 2 powers... adn then 2 relays, that go to 2 plugins, and there is an Extra plug in.. that i dont know wtf it goes to..

do they look good?
yes

Do they come iwth good bulbs?
nope, gotta replace em with hyperwhites for SURE


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Good info you're giving on the halos, and don't let your dad stress you(put on some headphones or something).


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

what year is your 200?


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

I had the same issue with my projectors!! The harness wasn't that easy to understand. On the projectors harness there is 3 wires (mine) Grey, Green and Brown. If I do remember right, Grey (low beam) Green (High Beam) and you can figure the other one .


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*i have a 97.*

I got a 97.. well, thanks for helping somewhat guys. I have ALOT of wires though.. not just 3 wires.. i have like.. a huge bundle of wires.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DAMN im getting a really negative vibe about these lights yo. I want them bad ever since I saw Matt's painted version BUT........

oh BTW where did u get and how much....Are they the chrome or gunmetal????


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: i have a 97.*



Niss200SXGTR said:


> *I got a 97.. well, thanks for helping somewhat guys. I have ALOT of wires though.. not just 3 wires.. i have like.. a huge bundle of wires. *


You problably have 2 red (Bat +), 2 black (Ground) and the full harness that goes to the lights, and 2 connector that goes to the lights, 2 relays as well. You should only have 3 wires that you need to connect to you current harness on the driver side near the Bat.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*hmm let me explain..*

Hey. ill go ahead and list what i ahve..


1 plugin that has a ground wire connected to it, connected to a 5 ft bundle of wires that goes to another connector then there is another connector like the one that was just mentioned, then there is one that would pLug into that exact connector.. like 2 females, and 1 male, i dont know why there is a male connector.. all this leads to 2 Huge relays and 2 wires that go to a circuit/fuse i think. Then that leads to 2 red wires, and they go through fuses each. altogether there are 2 red wires with circle Screw threw connectors, and 2 black wires with circle screw in connectors, THen there is 3 plug ins for wires, 2 female, and 1 male. I know everything except the male.. and how would i hook it up to make the lights turn on when my switch goes on

Oh yea, on the case itself (projectors) ther are black and red wires for angel eyes.. but duh.. we all know what that is.


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: hmm let me explain..*



Niss200SXGTR said:


> *Hey. ill go ahead and list what i ahve..
> 
> 1 plugin that has a ground wire connected to it,
> (This is your left head light connector and ground)
> ...


That's all you should have to connect, that was it with mine. Do yo have a digital cam?? If you do take a picture of your harness and I'll try to explain a bit more email it to [email protected]


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

You DO NOT have to cut your grill supports. Cut the supports on the lights. They will fit perfect and you will be able to go back to stock if need be. Thats what I did to mine and they fit PERFECT.

Click on my sig and take a look at some of the engine bay pics and you can get a look at what I'm talking about.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*ok..*















and if that wont load, simply copy and paste this into a new window.

http://ultperformance.streetracing.org/Wires2.JPG http://ultperformance.streetracing.org/Wires.JPG Sorry about the horrid quality


----------



## baldylox (Jul 12, 2002)

Ok. My girl friend just got the halo's from RS Versions website. We got instructions for the Halo part of the lamps, but not the rest. I went to Nissanpermancemag and read there install. The harness we have has completely different connections. They don't look like the 9003 in their pictures. Also, there is a harness that is capped with a diode of some sorts. What is this supposed to attach too?

If possible can somone supply us with some install drawings, inst, or their own pics. I don't want to cut and splice unless it is absolutely neccassary.

Thanks.


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

baldylox said:


> *Ok. My girl friend just got the halo's from RS Versions website. We got instructions for the Halo part of the lamps, but not the rest. I went to Nissanpermancemag and read there install. The harness we have has completely different connections. They don't look like the 9003 in their pictures. Also, there is a harness that is capped with a diode of some sorts. What is this supposed to attach too?
> 
> If possible can somone supply us with some install drawings, inst, or their own pics. I don't want to cut and splice unless it is absolutely neccassary.
> 
> Thanks. *


I`ll up^date the picture that Niss200SXGTR forward me of his harness, I`ve added the description of the wires, even though the quality wasn`t that great! I have a friend here in town that had to cut his harness to make it fit properly. You might have to do it as well.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

If I had a set, I could do a wiring diagram, but I would have to see it first hand and tinker with it before I could do anything. Also, if your dad bothers you, you should take your tools and do your mods at a friends house. I have a friend like that with his mom. I tell him to get the Fk outta there when he does anything to his car. There are two kinds of people in this world, those that see a car and say it can get me from here to there and those that see a car and turn it into a constant project to improve upon.


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

This is not the best picture ever but what ever, you'll get the picture










That's all I had to connect in my car! And it does work!


----------



## baldylox (Jul 12, 2002)

cool. i went to checker to see if the had aany conversion harnesses.....nope. looks like cuting, splicing, and soldering are in order today......

there is one other set of wires in the bundle. ours has a diode cap on it right now.....what is it for or what can it be used for??

thanks all.


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

baldylox said:


> *cool. i went to checker to see if the had aany conversion harnesses.....nope. looks like cuting, splicing, and soldering are in order today......
> 
> there is one other set of wires in the bundle. ours has a diode cap on it right now.....what is it for or what can it be used for??
> 
> thanks all. *


These one on the picture as a diode cap as well, i you look carefully just beside the headlight, you have the 2 realys and the diode as well, I think the purpose for the diode is to have the 4 beam on high beam!


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*wow!*

WOw, thanks madmax..

And heres what i have found out..

I went to my local Autozone/pepboys. and got a Female 9003 headlight harness. and it is item # 85810.. they arnt labeled "female 9003" its just a #.. so i went through oooohh.. 10000000000000000000000 different connectors til i found this one... i just have to figure out which wires to splice in the headlights... if anyone can help, it would be grand
it looks semi like this...

__
¯¯ 
|| ||


then there are 3 black wires going behind it.. not LABELED.. so i am trying to figure out on the male harness..there is a grey, brown, and green wire.... and on headlight stock conector, there is Red with black stripe and white dots, then red with yellow stripe, and bLack.. i am 78.6544% sure the black is ground..I simply need to figure out which goes where...

what i am thinking is

Brown connects to red w/ black.

Green connects to red w/ yellow.

and grey connects to black.

If anyone has run along this.. please tell me!!!


----------



## baldylox (Jul 12, 2002)

*finished*

Well we got them done....after some little grounding problems.

I have to admit they look really cool. 

I didn't notice that they stick out a little in the inner corner. Is this normal. My projectors on my civic are the same way.

Thanks for all the info everyone, I'll have to post some pics this week some time.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*Hey,*

hey, baldylox. on the third Male connector, where the 3 wires stick out. did you get the 9003 connector? and if you did, there are now 3 wires.. top, left, and right.. which ones connect to the headlight? and which wire connects to which?..


----------



## baldylox (Jul 12, 2002)

I didn't buy the harnes. I cut the 9003 and the factory harness of and soldered them together. I'm not at my gf's right now, but do this.

The BROWN is on both relays, so that is the ground (factory black) One relay has BLUE and has either GREEN or GRAY, this is the high beam and mates to factory red w/ dots. The WHITE on the other relay goes with the remaining GREEN or GRAY, just look. This one mates to the factory ornage w/ stripe.

As for the Halo. The red attaches to red on the side light and white to black.

Keep the diode cap on for all 4 lights bright on or remove it for just 2 lights bright on.

If you have bad grounding issues the bright H1 will glow slightly when the park lights are on. 

If that is not enough let me know and I'll look at it again tomorrow.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

k thanks, im just preparing for thursday, cause that will be my next day off.


----------



## baldylox (Jul 12, 2002)

I'll take pics for you tomorrow.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*LLLLLAAAAAMMMMEEEEEEE*

LLLLAAAAAMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEE........

I went and got my proj. and started to try to put the damn things in...

first things first.. 

They want you to remove the stock radiator/grill placement.. and i dont think so.. so i took the grill holders off the headlamps, and tryed poppin em in.. the radiator block thing is preventing me from pushing the headlight in all the way... the inner corner is about an inch stickin outwards... i want to knwo what to do.. if i like... destroy my car, and break that radiator crap off.. or should i bend it heavily!.. i might just bend it until its directly on the radiator.. how the hell would i bend that kinda metal?> hmm.. 2 wrenches can do the job..

hmm now that i am thinking.. im probably gogin to try it.. but.. not until thursday.. Cause my Beloved perfect father, who thinks that a stock car is the best kinda car ever...will be home on my day off til thursday...

Any suggestions on what to do?????????


----------



## baldylox (Jul 12, 2002)

we didn't bend the metal. Most aftermarket parts enver fit that well. So it is expected, especially with lights. I think if you were to file or dremel down the inside of the plastic where it hits the metal, this would allow them to be puched in more.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

hmmm.. yea..
HOw much does a dremmel tool cost? i dont have one.. all i got is my good trusty drill, and a hammer.


----------



## baldylox (Jul 12, 2002)

you can get little package deals at walmart or target. They are probably the cheapest. There are different brands too, but Dremel is the first and the best. I use it for all sorts of shit. I polished a lot of my small parts under my hood with it.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

K, so let me get this straight.. 

The Rew w/dots goes with blue
Orange w/stripe goes with green
and brown = ground?


----------



## baldylox (Jul 12, 2002)

i beleive that is right. BLue is high beam and that should be red. Green is low beam and that should be orange. That only leaves brown and gray. Best way to test....do have a multimeter? Plug the red lead into the color you want to test and the black lead into the black. Set it for a low voltage reading and turn on the lights. Red to black would give 12v on high and Orange to black would give 12v for low beam. YOu can do the same to test the parking lights for the halo part.

hope that helps out more.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

cool, i got it.. im going to try it RIGHT NOW 5:06PM


----------

